# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Verstandskiezen/Wijsheidstanden verwijderen - Artikel

## Agnes574

Wijsheidstanden of verstandskiezen verwijderen 

Verstandskiezen of wijsheidstanden zijn de laatste van de 32 doorkomende tanden en kiezen, ze zijn de derde grote kies achterin de mond (in medische termen derde molaar of M3). Ze komen door na de puberteit, meestal tussen 17 en 21 jaar. Bij ongeveer de helft van de jonge mensen breken ze niet (allemaal) door. Bij de mensen die ze wel hebben, ontstaan in bijna de helft van de gevallen problemen en moeten ze verwijderd worden. 


Problemen 
Vaak geven verstandskiezen aanleiding tot klachten. Doordat verstandskiezen als laatste doorkomen, resteert er vaak niet voldoende ruimte in de kaak. Dit kan ertoe leiden dat verstandskiezen ingekneld raken of onder het tandvlees vast komen te zitten tussen andere kiezen of het kaakbot. Dergelijke beknelde verstandskiezen veroorzaken soms zwellingen, ontstekingen en pijn. Bij vrouwen is de wijsheidstand vaker ingesloten als bij mannen.
Over het algemeen geven de onderverstandskiezen de meeste problemen.

Veel voorkomende problemen zijn:
 Een acute of chronische ontsteking van het weefsel of het tandvlees rond en/of boven de wijsheidstand (pericoronitis). De tandvleesontsteking kan zich uitbreiden in de rest van de mond.
 Te weinig plaats in de kaak of een afwijkende stand: ze staan scheef of gekanteld. Dat kan problemen geven met kauwen, omdat het gebit niet goed kan sluiten. Bovendien kunnen mensen hierdoor hun wang of tandvlees stuk bijten. 
 Beschadiging van de kies ervoor, doordat de verstandskies er tegenaan duwt.
 Snelle vorming van gaatjes, doordat ze door hun ligging ver achterin de mond slecht te reinigen zijn.
 Het tandzakje waarin de verstandskies is gevormd kan zich vergroten tot een zogenaamde cyste

Vaak wordt ook gezegd dat de ondertanden scheef kunnen gaan staan door de wijsheidstanden. Uit wetenschappelijk onderzoek blijkt dit niet te kloppen; het scheef gaan staan van de ondertanden komt inderdaad veel voor bij (jong) volwassenen, maar de verstandskiezen zijn niet de oorzaak 


Wanneer worden wijsheidstanden verwijderd? 

Als een wijsheidstand mooi doorkomt en gemakkelijk te onderhouden is, kan men hem rustig laten zitten. Maar als er een probleen optreedt, of als de tandarts bij een controle-onderzoek vaststelt dat een of meerdere wijsheidstanden in de toekomst een probleem kunnen geven, dan kan de tandarts besluiten dat de wijsheidstand(en) het best verwijderd worden.
Met het verwijderen van wijsheidstanden wachten veel tandartsen indien mogelijk tot ze zijn doorgekomen omdat ze dan gemakkelijker getrokken kunnen worden. Dat blijft weliswaar een vervelende ingreep, maar het geeft minder pijn en de wond is minder groot dan na een operatie. 
Wanneer er onvoldoende plaats is om de wijsheidstand volledig te laten doorbreken, is een operatie door een kaakchirurg of gespecialiseerd tandarts meestal de enige mogelijkheid. Eens de wijsheidstanden klachten veroorzaken, is de kans op postoperatieve pijn en verwikkelingen (infectie, nabloedingen, zenuwletsel...) groter. 
Omdat het verwijderen van wijsheidstanden geen lichte ingreep is, geniet het meestal de voorkeur dat te laten doen tussen 15 en 25 jaar. Het ontstaan van klachten wordt dan voorkomen en er heeft nog geen aantasting van het tandvlees of de kiezen plaatsgevonden. Ook is verwijdering op jonge leeftijd eenvoudiger en verloopt de genezing beter. Wachten tot er klachten zijn heeft als gevolg dat er schade is aangericht en de behandeling moeizamer verloopt. Bovendien is de kans op zenuwbeschadiging bij jongeren kleiner, onder meer omdat de tandwortel nog niet volledig gevormd is. Voor een goed herstel van het kaakbot rond de wijsheidstand en het herstel van het tandvlees aan de achterkant van de kies waar de wijsheidstand tegenaan lag, is verwijdering voor het 25e jaar zelfs een belangrijke voorwaarde.
In de regel worden wijsheidstanden die geen klachten geven bij voorkeur niet meer verwijderd bij patiënten boven de 40 jaar.
Sommige wijsheidstanden worden het best niet verwijderd. Wanneer de wortels van de wijsheidstand in innig contact zijn met de zenuw (nervus alveolaris inferior) zal de kaakchirurg beslissen om de wijsheidstand in eerste instantie te laten zitten omdat de kans bestaat dat de onderkaakzenuw beschadigd wordt in geval van verwijdering. Slechts na langdurige of herhaalde klachten zal in die omstandigheden toch de wijsheidstand verwijderd worden. 


Wie verwijdert de wijsheidstand? 
De routine-verwijdering van doorgebroken wijsheidstanden wordt in de regel door de tandarts uitgevoerd. Wanneer een wijsheidstand ingesloten is of scheef ligt, wordt de patiënt meestal verwezen naar de geneesheer-specialist in de stomatologie en/of mond-, kaak- en aangezichtsheelkunde. 


Hoe worden wijsheidstanden verwijderd? 
De behandeling gebeurt onder lokale verdoving, kant per kant of in één operatie onder algemene verdoving. De plaatselijke verdoving is dezelfde als bij de tandarts. 
Wanneer de verdoving is ingewerkt maakt de arts het tandvlees los en maakt hij ruimte rond de kies. Daarvoor maakt hij gebruik van een boor, die lijkt op die van de tandarts. Daarna kan de kaakchirurg de verstandskies verwijderen. Vaak is de verstandskies achter de buurkies gekanteld en is het nodig hem in twee of meer delen te verwijderen.
Het tandvlees wordt gehecht met hechtmateriaal dat (meestal) vanzelf oplost. 
Op de wond wordt een gaasje aangebracht, waarop u stevig moet bijten. Dit geeft extra druk op de wond waardoor een nabloeding kan worden voorkomen. Een half uur na de ingreep kunt u dit gaasje verwijderen. 
De ingreep zelf duurt ongeveer een half uur. 


Na de operatie 

Het is normaal dat u na de operatie minstens een drietal dagen last zult hebben en niet naar school of werk kunt, zeker wanneer meerdere verstandskiezen in één maal verwijderd worden, al dan niet onder gehele narcose. De operatie geeft een flinke zwelling in de kaak, omdat de chirurg in het bot moet boren om de kies eruit te halen. Voordat de zwelling helemaal verdwenen is, zijn er vaak enkele weken verstreken. Doordat de kaak is opgezet, gaat de mond moeilijk open. Eten is lastig en doet pijn. Alles is gevoelig en soms kan de wond gaan ontsteken.

Wat u moet doen op de operatiedag zelf:
 Laat de gaastampon tussen uw tanden ter plaatse gedurende 30 à 60 minuten. Als de wond na één uur nog bloedt, moet het gaas nog wat langer blijven zitten; 
 Neem de voorgeschreven pijnstillers in voor de verdoving is uitgewerkt;
 Hou de tong weg van de plaats van ingreep;
 Leg ijs op de wang: de eerste uren zijn de belangrijkste (ijsklontjes in een plastic zakje, washandje eromheen en steeds enkele minuten op de wang, en dan er weer af).
 Veel rusten, bij voorkeur zittend, niet liggend;
 Spoelen met water is de eerste uren niet gewenst omdat het lichaam het gat zelf moet dichten;
 Eten en drinken kan, maar is meestal moeilijk. Gebruik alleen koude spijzen en koude dranken en begin pas met vast voedsel in te nemen als de verdoving is uitgewerkt, anders bestaat het risico dat u op de lip bijt;
 Antibiotica nemen indien voorgeschreven door uw arts.

Wat u de volgende dagen moet doen:
 Na 24 uur de mond spoelen met lauw zout water (1 koffielepel in een tas lauw water) of met een mondspoelmiddel (chloorhexidine of een vergelijkbaar middel) zoals voorgeschreven door de arts.
 Neem pijnstillers zoals voorgeschreven. Wacht niet tot de pijn in alle hevigheid is doorgebroken vooraleer een pijnstiller te nemen.
 Schoonhouden van de mond is essentieel. Tandenpoetsen moet normaal verder gebeuren, eventueel met een kleine, zachte kindertandenborstel, en ontzie het getroffen gebied.
 gedurende drie dagen na de ingreep niet roken en liefst geen alcohol.
 Antibiotica nemen indien voorgeschreven door uw arts.

Wat u zeker niet mag doen:
 De eerste dag niet spoelen en niet zuigen op de wonde.
 Roken is strikt verboden gedurende de eerste week na de ingreep. Roken verstoort de wondgenezing en kan een factor zijn in het ontstaan van nabloedingen.
 Géén hete koffie, noch hete thee of hete spijzen en dit gedurende 24 uur na de ingreep
 Gebruik de eerste dagen geen of slechts zeer matig alcohol. Alcohol vergroot de kans op nabloedingen. 

Zie vervolg
(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Vervolg artikel

Klachten en mogelijke verwikkelingen na een operatie 
Er zijn een aantal complicaties die kunnen optreden na het verwijderen van een wijsheidstand. Met name als de verwijdering operatief moet geschieden (als de tand nog volledig in het bot zit). Gelukkig zijn de meeste complicaties vrij zeldzaam.

• Zwelling: het optreden van een flink dikke wang is te verwachten. Deze zwelling wordt het hevigst na de tweede postoperatieve dag en begint duidelijk na de vierde dag af te nemen.
• Napijn: Matige tot sterke pijn is normaal. Normaal zal de arts een pijnstiller en eventueel een ontstekingsremmer voorschrijven. Wacht niet tot de pijn in alle hevigheid is doorgebroken vooraleer een pijnstiller te nemen. Ijsblokjes in een plastic zak in een doek is gewikkeld, geven ook verlichting.
Lichte pijn of korsten aan de mondhoeken kunnen verholpen worden met wat vaseline.
• Koorts: Lichte koorst is normaal de dag na de ingreep. Rusten en veel drinken zijn aan te raden.
• Nabloeding: de eerste 12 à 24 uur is nabloeden mogelijk. Plaats eventueel een nieuwe tampon waarop u goed bijt. Indien er een zichtbare bloedklonter gevormd is die over de andere tanden heen gaat en blijft bloeden, moet u eerst deze klonter volledig wegnemen alvorens u op een nieuwe tampon bijt. Indien ondanks deze maatregel de wonde hevig blijft bloeden, neemt u best telefonisch contact op met de chirurg. Een lichte sijpeling van bloed gedurende de eerste 24 uur is echter normaal en mag u niet verontrusten.
• Moeilijke mondopening (trismus): moeilijk slikken en keelpijn, oorpijn zijn postoperatieve verschijnselen die kunnen voorkomen. Meldt dit aan uw arts op de nacontrole.
• Doofheidsgevoel: Soms is een doofheidsgevoel of 'veranderd' gevoel (paresthesie) in de onderlip aanwezig. Dit is meestal slechts langs één zijde aanwezig. Dit doofheidsgevoel is praktisch altijd tijdelijk en verdwijnt spontaan na enkele dagen tot weken.
• Infectie: de wonde kan ontsteken (alveolitis) of er kan een abces ontstaan. Indien de pijn of de zwelling na de vierde à vijfde postoperatieve dag plots in alle hevigheid terug beginnen toe te nemen is de kans groot dat u een infectie doet. Neem dan zo snel mogelijk contact op met uw arts. 
• Een beschadiging aan de kaak- of tongzenuw met als gevolg een dove lip of tong. Direct na de ingreep bestaat deze complicatie in 10 procent van de gevallen. Dit is echter vaak tijdelijk van aard en verdwijnt meestal spontaan na enkele weken tot maanden.
• Buurtanden kunnen beschadigd worden
• Uitzonderlijk kan zelfs een kaakfractuur ontstaan. 


Wanneer uw arts raadplegen? 
Neem contact op met uw arts indien volgende situaties zich voordoen:
• Nabloedingen stoppen niet na 24 uur, ondanks het gebruik van een gaastampon.
• De klachten (zoals pijn, zwelling...) nemen na drie dagen toe in plaats van af.
• De zwelling blijft.
• Koorts van 39,0 C of hoger.
• Pijn is niet door pijnstillers te onderdrukken.
• Andere verontrustende bijzonderheden. 


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## dotito

toen ik 32 was kwamen mijn wijsheidstanden alle vier door maar bij stonden die wel scheef :EEK!: .heb ze onder algemene laten verwijderen, niet veel last van gehad.geef wel toe dat moeilijk was om te eten,maar dat duurde maar een paar dagen. :Big Grin:

----------

